# Opinions sought - proposed diesel-jet furnace



## trapper (May 20, 2014)

I am about to embark on an attempt to convert my propane (backyard) furnace to be fuelled by used cooking/engine oil and pressurised air from my compressor. Rather than replicate one of the many burners details of which are on U-tube and instructables.com. I'm considering using a propane torch coupled to a welding shank. 

The oil will flow by gravity from the tank through the shank which in effect will be used as  a feed for the oil and the air via the oxygen section of the shank. The atomised fuel will then exit into the furnace via the torch on which will be mounted an acetylene welding mixer.

I'd intend to run the air at 10-15psi.

Simple question is does anyone see any safety implications of the set up proposed or any other reason for me to rethink.

I'm doing this simply because of the cost of propane although I do envisage having to use propane as a means of preheating the furnace unless I can develope some sort of glowplug ignition system. After all I guess basically this is simply a crude diesel jet engine with the exhaust being captured to melt the metal rather than create a thrust effect.

Any views that my lead to my avoiding an apocalypse would be much appreciated.

Thanks peeps 
Steve


----------



## den-den (Jul 3, 2014)

A possible issue may be varying viscosity making the fuel flow rate hard to control.  The concept seems sound, I am sure you can make it work although getting the air / fuel ratio right may take some trial and error.


----------



## trapper (Jul 3, 2014)

den-den said:


> A possible issue may be varying viscosity making the fuel flow rate hard to control.  The concept seems sound, I am sure you can make it work although getting the air / fuel ratio right may take some trial and error.



Thanks for the encouragement. I have so far obtained the shell of the furnace...... a couple of used propane tanks and I'm starting the project by building a cradle to support the main chamber and also incorporating a lift element for the cap.

I intend to keep a photo journal of the project which i'll post over the next few months........the current economy makes it slow owing to low income but hey just collecting recycled stuff as material


----------

